# Lost CD, where to download?



## 281mustang (Apr 7, 2012)

I apoligise if this is the wrong forum, is a mod could move it to something more appropiate I would appreciate it.

I have a Canon Rebel XTI, I recently lost the CD used to upload photos in a move. Is there some type of replacement I can download online for free?

Thanks!


----------



## compur (Apr 7, 2012)

This is a FILM photo forum.  Thirty seconds with Google will find what you need.


----------



## ann (Apr 7, 2012)

go to canon website and you should be able to download the program from there.  I think it is called DPP


----------

